# Rocket explosion caused Russian Su-25 crash



## v2 (Mar 23, 2008)

Moscow, March 21 (RIA Novosti) The explosion of a rocket launched during a midair live firing exercise caused the crash of a Su-25 strike aircraft in Russia's Far East, a source close to the investigation said Friday.

A Su-25 Frogfoot close-support aircraft exploded in midair Thursday in the Primorye territory, about 143 km from the port of Vladivostok. The pilot died in the crash.

Rocket explosion caused Russian Su-25 crash: officials - Yahoo! India News


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 23, 2008)

That sucks....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 23, 2008)

Another Russian airman suffers his demise...


----------



## Ramirezzz (Mar 26, 2008)

they said today it was accidentally shot down by a missile of his wingman


----------



## Ramirezzz (Mar 26, 2008)

oops, here's the link:
RIA Novosti - Russia - Su-25 jet 'downed by wingman' in last week's crash


----------



## v2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ramirezzz said:


> oops, here's the link:
> RIA Novosti - Russia - Su-25 jet 'downed by wingman' in last week's crash


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 26, 2008)

May the pilot rest in peace


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2008)

And Russia actually released a "mistake" scenanrio into the press. Wow.


----------

